# Skaven Army



## needskonstruktion (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi everybody  
My dread mob's going down well, so I decided I'll put up my Skaven army. It's nearly finished, but I'll update it in a short while when I finally get some Eshin and Plague Monks 

So... Here we go k:

Warp Lightning Cannon:




My Rat Ogres: (Probably my fave unit, but not fave models in army :/ )


----------



## needskonstruktion (Oct 9, 2008)

My Stormvermin unit: 


































































Wind Globadiers:


































My weapon teams:


----------



## needskonstruktion (Oct 9, 2008)

And the lords and heroes 

Grey Seer: (Fave model in army, my best painted ever  )


















































Throt the Unclean: 


































Warlord with dwarf head/Leader of the Stormvermin:


































Please comment, C&C appreciated, even though I probably won't go over them  Please excuse any chips you may see


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

wow, i really dislike skaven to play against and the models, but these have shown them in a new light. Very nice!


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

+ rep for some great painting skills there A+


----------

